# Din A5 Broschüre in Word 07



## geforceeee (10. Januar 2010)

*Din A5 Broschüre in Word 07*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne eine eine Din A5 Broschüre mit Word erstellen. Leider habe ich da nicht so viel Erfahrung. Kennt jemand eine gute Vorlage, denn ich muss das ja alles dann richtig falten und da muss ich sehr mit den Seitenzahlen aufpassen.

Ich suche eine gute (mit modernem, schlichten Design) Vorlage, die mir die Arbeit etwas erleichter. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## laurens (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Din A5 Broschüre in Word 07*

Das geht alles mit Word-Boardmitteln. Hier ist es ausführlich erklärt: Word 2007 Druckoptionen: Broschüren


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Din A5 Broschüre in Word 07*

Vergiss Word 

Nimm Scribus:
scribus.net | Scribus Open Source Desktop Publishing

Viel besser geeignet für Broschüren, Faltblätter etc..


----------



## rallahr (9. September 2012)

*AW: Din A5 Broschüre in Word 07*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe keine aktuellere Diskussion zum Thema Broschüren finden können und verwende nun einfach mal diese. Ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir an die Erstellung einer Broschüre wagen soll oder nicht. Der Link von oben hat mir dazu schon einen ganz guten Eindruck vermittelt. Ganz sicher bin ich mir indes noch nicht. Ich möchte hier in einer (erstmal) nicht allzu großen Stückzahl bestellen. Ich habe da auch schon mit Flyern Erfahrungen gesammelt (also Vorlagen erstellen, Anpassungen vornehmen, gesamter Bestellprozess). Allerdings denke ich, dass Broschüren doch eine ganz andere Nummer sind. Deshalb wollte ich an dieser Stelle mal um eine Einschätzung bitten. Wenn man sich mit Grafik-Arbeit halbwegs auskennt und ganz passable Flyer / Visitenkarten zustande bringt, wie schätzt ihr dann den Arbeitsaufwand ein um eine 10 seitige Broschüre zu erstellen? Bzw lohnt sich das dann überhaupt noch oder soll man gleich einen Profi beauftragen. Wäre nett wenn jemand mir auf die Sprünge helfen könnte 

Viele Grüße


----------

